# Reading > Who Said That? >  Help

## [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any One Know Where The Following Comes From?

My Eyes Ached And My Head Grew Giddy As Novelty,novelty.novelty,nothing But Strange And Striking Things Came Swarming Before Me

----------


## hemial

As far as I know, this quote comes from Charles Dickens.

----------


## mystic_beauty

ya.....The author was Charles Dickens. He wrote it in a letter to Count D'Orsay in 1844.

----------

